# [SPICE] Error 106 TRAN



## alejandro_oo (Ene 7, 2007)

Hola,

Alguien sabe a que se debe ese error al simular en el Proteus ¿?, mas abajo pongo el log completo. Estoy simulando un inversor de DC/AC, y este error se me representa solo cuando instalo el transformador que eleva el voltaje.



> [SPICE] transient GMIN stepping at time=0.003075
> [SPICE] Error 106 - TRAN:  Timestep too small; time = 0.003075, timestep = 1.25e-19: trouble with node "v:q8:fi2#branch"
> .
> Totaliters=10013, Totalsteps=617, Goodsteps=456, Badsteps=161
> ...



Simula por algunos segundos, pero luego bota el error, y no se a que se deba, unas veces dura mas y otras menos. Por ahí llego a la conclusión que puede tratarse de algún problema con las tolerancias del mismo proteus.

System -> Set Animation Options
System -> Set Simulator Options

Ojala que alguien me pueda hechar la mano con esto   



> SIMULATION LOG
> ==============
> Design:   C:\Documents and Settings\ALejandro\Mis documentos\proteus_diagramas\inversor.DSN
> Doc. no.: <NONE>
> ...



Saludos,


----------



## el_nero (Jun 18, 2007)

Hola amigo Alejandro oo, me podrías mandar el archivo que has simulado en proteus para ejecutarlo en el mio por q yo también tuve esa falla, la verdad es q no sé si lo has corregido hasta la fecha y si es así mejor aún, es q me han dejado en la univ hacer ese inversor (12v dc a 220v ac ) y tengo varios diagramas pero al ejecutarlo en el proteus me sale una falla parecida a la tuya creo q el`problema es el "cd4047" por q no tiene el pin 14 ni el 7 q son vdd y vss respectivamente.

Te agradecería hermano q por favor me mandaras tu archivo asi este bien o este mal, lo necesito urgente. te dejo mi correo (edwinred@hotmail.com) para q me lo envies o en todo cuelgalo en el foro.

Edwin Soto H.


----------



## El nombre (Jun 19, 2007)

Una de dos ( o las dos)
Recuerdo un error así pero... El DAC 
¿Lo haces por PWM o por R2R? 
Realicé uno que tienen los de microchip y... tuve que modificar cosillas para hacerlo funcionar. 
Mira que no tengas errores en el MPLAB y despues tu diseño.
Ayudaría bastante que subieras algo para así poder ayudarte.

amasver


----------



## Maritto (Ago 1, 2007)

Yo tengo el mismo error, no puedo avanzar en mi proyecto por culpa de este error!
Es algun tipo de proteccion que tiene el proteus para no sobrecargar el sistema, al realizar pasos muy pequeños, ya que intenta llevar una ejecucion, lo mas real posible, si se pudiera alterar de algun lado, este valor, que determine cada cuanto se calcula un nuevo paso, quizas se podria sortear el problem,a, pero nadie sabe como!
Ayuda porfavor!!!!!!!!!


----------



## masterk (Ago 21, 2009)

yo tengo el problema que cuando simulo un dispositivo digital y uno analogo me muestra un mensaje diciendo que la cpu se a sobrecargado y que la simulacion ya no esta en tiempo real.

me gustaria que me ayuden, por que proteus se pone muy lennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnto.


----------

